# in-floor heat pipe locator?



## Bowtie fan (Feb 14, 2011)

I have a customer that wants to install a 2nd hoist in a shop I built last year. Is there any way to locate in floor heating tubes.I was wondering if a thermal imaging unit would do it..accurately!!!The floor is finished black n white checker epoxy with 3 coats of clear.Not the place for a patch job.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Bowtie fan said:


> I have a customer that wants to install a 2nd hoist in a shop I built last year. Is there any way to locate in floor heating tubes.I was wondering if a thermal imaging unit would do it..accurately!!!The floor is finished black n white checker epoxy with 3 coats of clear.Not the place for a patch job.


Define accurate.


----------



## Bowtie fan (Feb 14, 2011)

I would say 1 to 2 inches +/-


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Bowtie fan said:


> I would say 1 to 2 inches +/-


Get an x-ray crew out there if you want it that close, should only run you $3000.00 or so for the day.


----------



## PSG (Oct 16, 2010)

I've done it with my thermal imager. It is very accurate.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Wet the floor and crank the heat. The coils dry first and layout is simple. I've done it many times.

Mike​


----------

